# basildon



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

has anyone got any information on the basildon show, is it just for members, where is it, when etc.
thanks


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im going but i wont tell everyone who i am lmao


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hahahaha we will be able to smell you andy


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Club show. 23rd September, open to everyone. I'll dig out the address for it and post it in a bit.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

All info on their website:

http://www.erac.org.uk/

 see you there maybe.

Sunday, 23rd September 2007
at 

BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB
Gardiners Way,
Gardiners Lane South,
Basildon,
Essex SS14 3AP

This will be open to the general public
from 10.30am-3.30pm. 
Refreshments etc. will be available. 

Admission costs:
£1.50 for adults and 
£1.00 for concessions.


This info has already been posted in the 2007 reptile shows sticky on page 1!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ill pop down  See if i can get something new.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

bah if it envolves going into basildon you count me out :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Whys that?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

worst place in essex lol


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

The area of basildon its held in is well away from the chavy areas, but then there many more worse places in essex then basildon to worry about.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah its ok this one, one of my favourite uk shows  connie and the team are always on the ball and up to speed 

Snuff will be going down, and also one of the striped youngsters i have here 

N


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Im gonna have to go if Snuff will be there then wont i.I may even chat to Nerys and Rory for a while as well:lol2:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

bass was great last year
im going this year too
barking was a crap hole


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

baby05x said:


> bass was great last year
> im going this year too
> barking was a crap hole


We should all meet too! but more people actually meet


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Trice said:


> We should all meet too! but more people actually meet


Good plan. I'll try turn up this time


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

rofl T-Bo standing Greg up was the best part of the show!!!lol


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> rofl T-Bo standing Greg up was the best part of the show!!!lol


Aww dont lol, I still feel so bad


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Teebs will make it up to me one way or another >.> lol


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Trice said:


> Teebs will make it up to me one way or another >.> lol


Beer? im not buying you reptiles!! lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

One way or another my dear teebs  hahaha


----------



## r5_gt-turbo (May 12, 2007)

well i will be at bas-vegas. seems like there are a lot of members on here from essex so should be a good turn out


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lets hope more people from essex turn up at the meet after! all it is.. is people getting together, having a drink and just chatting


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I will hopefully be there, so i can have a good laugh at Trice's car if nothing else. :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

is any one here going to have a table at this one or the ware, herts one, and will any of you be selling house snakes, 
thanks for all the info every one, i'll definately be going to this one, and probably going to the ware one, i regret not getting a pair of house snakes at barking now, i saw them but had already bought a hypo het vanishing pattern milk snake and an amel striped male corn and a female anery striped corn, so didn't want to spend anymore.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I will hopefully be there, so i can have a good laugh at Trice's car if nothing else. :lol2:


A saxo with loud exhaust in the chav capital of the world, he'll blend right in with the natives!:lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

:grin1:Im coming :grin1:











God I have to stop getting so excited about these shows! :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol pick on my car  thats rude!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Lol pick on my car  thats rude!


 
Awwwww............ I'm sowwwy.




:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

might actually find what im looking for this time. went to barking looking for one thing and came out with 3 different things


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Awwwww............ I'm sowwwy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> might actually find what im looking for this time. went to barking looking for one thing and came out with 3 different things


....you went looking for me right?:lol2: and left with 3 others!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Fangio said:


> ....you went looking for me right?:lol2: and left with 3 others!


i know i was so disappointed!! find ya this time though lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> i know i was so disappointed!! find ya this time though lol


hmmmmm sounds like a challenge......

*dons ninja suit and hides in the shadows*:lol2:

what did you get from barking?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

royal, corn and a chile rose. was looking for a red beardie lol. nevermind i'll get him next time 

i'll stalk you til i find you haha!!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Fangio said:


> *dons ninja suit and hides in the shadows*


ive done it sooo many times :razz:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> royal, corn and a chile rose. was looking for a red beardie lol. nevermind i'll get him next time
> 
> 
> i'll stalk you til i find you haha!!!


Ah that's cool, I got nothing Sold some stuff though

*gets wig and changes name to Susan*




andrew b 1 said:


> ive done it sooo many times :razz:


Yeah.....I can believe that!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

We enjoyed ourselves last year and will be going again this year, hopefully to pick up a bit more than the 2 corns we got last year.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Fangio said:


> *gets wig and changes name to Susan*


now i so want you lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you think there will be many Adult Female corns here?? I think I see 1 at Barking that was all


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Is it near the mac donalds, I have relatives in essex and right near there.
Dawn


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

So is this show bigger or smaller than Barking?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> now i so want you lol


<3
I'm all yours baby!:flrt:



t-bo said:


> So is this show bigger or smaller than Barking?


Similar I guess but maybe slightly smaller. Only one hall. Was good last year.

What happened to you at barking? I had to wait for Trice who in turn was waiting for you!!!! You owe me a pied royal to compensate for time lost.......it's only fair!:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Similar I guess but maybe slightly smaller. Only one hall. Was good last year.
> 
> What happened to you at barking? I had to wait for Trice who in turn was waiting for you!!!! You owe me a pied royal to compensate for time lost.......it's only fair!:lol2:


You wasnt even gona get anything anyway!" you told me so! lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> You wasnt even gona get anything anyway!" you told me so! lol


Shhhhh....I'm trying to blag a pied royal here.....stop ruining it!:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ill keep ruining it


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Ill keep ruining it


:-xRight.....that's it.

*goes back to picking on chav car*:lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm hopefully going :no1:


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

t-bo said:


> So is this show bigger or smaller than Barking?


Slightly smaller if I remember correctly.

Used to work up that way, there's a few good pubs about as well.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

crosby said:


> Slightly smaller if I remember correctly.
> 
> Used to work up that way, there's a few good pubs about as well.


you going?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Compared to the barking show, the hall is smaller, but i reckon the basildon show last sept had more stock there, but not as much variety of reps. Alot of corns, kings and royals, and T's of course!

Still worth the trip though.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Trice said:


> you going?


Didn't make the Barking show so will definitely try to get to this one.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Then i'll see you  be scared! be very scared!
I think i saw you in cold Blooded once..
buuuut.. I didnt want to go up and say hi to some random bloke


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> I think i saw you in cold Blooded once..
> buuuut.. I didnt want to go up and say hi to some random bloke


Why not, worked for me!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

He's bigger than you.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

you bringing size into it again?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup  you're some big bald bloke Lol


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

fair enough. Suppose it could be worse, I could be some short arse student :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You're just jealous cause im good looking. And you're a tall bald person


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be going. Hopefully we can sort out some forum t-shirts buy then so we don't just walk past each other all day.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Just get stickers and put them on your head saying "Im Blah"


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

nah we just need some big RFUK flashing neon signs with a big pointy arrow on them and our username.......and a portable generator of course.

Either that or we could all wear stilts??:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

.....or clownshoes.:grin1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

WE should do something different  
all go neked.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

mg:OK I'm not going to a show where there's a nekkid Trice presentmg:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fangio said:


> mg:OK I'm not going to a show where there's a nekkid Trice presentmg:


You never know you might make a great couple.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

And, I've just noticed some bright spark has made Greg a moderator......!

The world has gone mad!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep! good isnt it? lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yup......I guess now we have to be nice to him


:lol2:hahahaha


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> You never know you might make a great couple.


Not that way inclined dude.:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

BE nice to me!

but i like my women!
And for some reason people think im a bird 
i got a pm from someone saying i should msn them cause they're bored too.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Yup......I guess now we have to be nice to him
> 
> 
> :lol2:hahahaha


Be nice? I don't think so.

Hehe, just kidding matey.

Don't go getting illusions of grandeur or I'll just have to put my boot where the sun don't shine at Basildon :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

No:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2n the pm.

Do it!:grin1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

no! nothing goes in my place where the sun dont shine! nuhuh! no way"


----------

